# Stripes for your hood



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is an ad for add-on stripes. Shows the plain 1969 GTO and then the stripes added. Racing stripes in whatever form, were popular during this era.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

:nono: Hood Stripes Are For Chebbies


----------

